# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Cryptocentrus cinctus

## António Paes

Família: Gobiidae
Alimentação: Carnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 10 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 2
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 2

Pode ser agressivo relativamente a outros góbios mas normalmente não passa de um abrir de boca.

Gosta de substrato fino ( aragonite sugar size por exemplo ) onde se possa enterrar parcialmente e de grutas.

Já se conseguiu criação deste peixe

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Cryptocentrus cinctus



_Cryptocentrus cinctus_

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Jose Neves

Uma pergunta que penso nao ser so eu a querer a resposta....

Como de distingue o macho da femea?????

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja tive um par e pelo que notei o macho e maior do que a femea , a cor no macho e mais notavel e tinha umas barras escuras atraves do corpo que nao se notava na femea.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas José Neves



> Como de distingue o macho da femea?????


Facil!!! O macho é o que têm bigode  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José Neves
> 
> 
> Facil!!! O macho é o que têm bigode    
> Cump.


eu tenho um juvenil a barba ainda nao cresceu :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mas falando serio, barbatanas??? algo que se possa notar????

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas José Neves
> 
> 
> Facil!!! O macho é o que têm bigode    
> Cump.



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
De facto o meu tinha um bigode notavel !

----------

